# WHITTIER BLVD



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

I WISH WE COULD HAVE WHITTIER BACK THAT WAS THE SHIT BACK IN THE DAY
THAT WAS THE SPOT


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 29 2006, 12:01 AM~4726774
> *I WISH WE COULD HAVE WHITTIER BACK THAT WAS THE SHIT BACK IN THE DAY
> THAT WAS THE SPOT
> *


When I went down to L.A to visit my cousins, that was the spot they would always take me. :biggrin: Ahhhhh memories.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 29 2006, 01:01 AM~4726774
> *I WISH WE COULD HAVE WHITTIER BACK THAT WAS THE SHIT BACK IN THE DAY
> THAT WAS THE SPOT
> *


NOT LIKE BEFORE BUT WERE STILL OUT THERE AND SO ARE OTHER CLUBS CRUISING UP AND DOWN


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Lowriding on the Blvd. I started back in 1981 and I still doing it till today. I take my family out for a cruz in one of my rides up and down the Blvd. on Sundays. We should make a date and time to all come out to the Blvd. and just flood Whittier Blvd. with lowriders again for oldtime sake?


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

legg lake too


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 29 2006, 01:42 AM~4727103
> * legg lake too
> *


we cant for get Legg Lake that was the spot also


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

HOLLYWOOD BLVD. BACK IN 92-96 WAS DOPE!


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

LAUREL CANYON 96-99 WAS GOOD 2


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 29 2006, 12:22 AM~4727045
> *Lowriding on the Blvd.  I started back in 1981 and I still doing it till today.  I take my family out for a cruz in one of my rides up and down the Blvd. on Sundays.  We should make a date and time to all come out to the Blvd. and just flood Whittier Blvd. with lowriders again for oldtime sake?
> *


Sounds good we should set this up


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

sounds good but the damn sheriffs are dicks


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Whittier Blvd back in the late 60's - early 70's nothing like it, although King & Story Rd in San Jose mid-late 70's & early 80's was off the hook.

Here's some pic's from last summer on my vacation.. 

Whittier & Eastern, this was the old NEW WAVE / KLIQUE Lot on the Blvd..
[attachmentid=441042]

[attachmentid=441041]

[attachmentid=441050]

Frosty's down the blvd, this was the old NEW WAVE / KLIQUE chill spot..

[attachmentid=441046]

[attachmentid=441047]

[attachmentid=441048]

[attachmentid=441049]


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

:tears:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

now days the spot is crenshaw if u know the spots.


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 29 2006, 03:42 AM~4727103
> * legg lake too
> *


ohhh shit old school right there parking on the side of rosemead blvd and kicking back


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

i use to roll with my uncles to Johnnies broiler in downey like in the mid 90's, that place use to happen too


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I remember back in the Day, Whittier Blvd was the place from ELA to Whittier. Kick it a Tommy's Burgers and watch the rides go by.....

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 29 2006, 12:42 AM~4727103
> * legg lake too
> *


Sounds good have some one set up a date..............Legg Lake some car clubs still have meetings there.....


----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 29 2006, 12:22 AM~4727045
> *Lowriding on the Blvd.  I started back in 1981 and I still doing it till today.  I take my family out for a cruz in one of my rides up and down the Blvd. on Sundays.  We should make a date and time to all come out to the Blvd. and just flood Whittier Blvd. with lowriders again for oldtime sake?
> *


I remember going out to Whittier Blvd with my cousins back in 86 and 87 i was just a young teenager but it was bumber to bumber everyone just enjoying the weekend.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 29 2006, 01:01 AM~4726774
> *I WISH WE COULD HAVE WHITTIER BACK THAT WAS THE SHIT BACK IN THE DAY
> THAT WAS THE SPOT
> *


You must miss it alot considering you opened the same topic in OFFTOPIC :ugh:


----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jan 30 2006, 11:22 AM~4734661
> *You must miss it alot considering you opened the same topic in OFFTOPIC :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

Someone please set it up, maybe just to cruise it once and all meet up right off of Whittier.  



My Parents cruised it now Im out there some weekends


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

I think the month of May sounds good. 
I'll have to check the car show schedules.  
*Meet at Legg Lake (decent size parking) and then roll to Whittier Bvld. IMO


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds bad ass Im down


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

CRUISE WHICH WAY TO PICO OR TO EAST LA


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Start off a Legg Lake even that sounds good and maybe South on Rosemead Blvd. and then right on Whittier Blvd. to like the 710 fwy or just turn around and head back to Legg Lake for a picnic? If we could even go that far without having the cops bust it up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

well, I missed out on the real history in the making (Im only 30) but I have been there a few times, had a chance to hang out there for awhile, rode around E.L.A. for a day and check out alot of places associated with the history of lowriding.



Eitherway, there is something about that place that a young lowrider can feel inside. 


Yes, Im the guy standing like a tourist on the right side of the pic. And no, I dont stand up very well at times.


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

well if you guys wanna set things up let me know ill handle it im open for suggestions. lets do this if your serious get back with me :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 31 2006, 12:55 AM~4739705
> *well if you guys wanna set things up let me know ill handle it im open for suggestions. lets do this if your serious get back with me :thumbsup:
> *



I always look at it this way. I live in North Carolina, but LA is only 6 hours away.....if you fly.


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 30 2006, 11:23 PM~4739517
> *Start off a Legg Lake even that sounds good and maybe South on Rosemead Blvd. and then right on Whittier Blvd. to like the 710 fwy or just turn around and head back to Legg Lake for a picnic?  If we could even go that far without having the cops bust it up.
> *


AS 4 THE COPS U GOT 2 UNDERSTAND WHEN THERES A BUNCH OF LOLOS ROLLING DOWN THE BLVD THEY CANT PULL EVREY BODY OVER


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Lets see if somebody or some car clubs can get something organized in the near future?   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aladdin79 (Aug 26, 2005)

Did anyone cruise  the San Fernando Mall back in the day ? Laurel Cyn was Good in 1988-1992.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

My Carnales from our S.F.V. Chapter did and still cruz the calles around the Valley.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: !!!LETS DO THIS EVERYBODY SET THE DATE ,TIME & PLACE. ALSO SET UP A SPOT TO MEET UP AT IN CASE THE HUDAS TRY TO BREAK IT UP!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

whoever sets this up, i wouldnt mind for it to be urly July to i can experience it too :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 30 2006, 10:31 PM~4739565
> *well, I missed out on the real history in the making (Im only 30) but I have been there a few times, had a chance to hang out there for awhile, rode around E.L.A. for a day and check out alot of places associated with the history of lowriding.
> Eitherway, there is something about that place that a young lowrider can feel inside.
> Yes, Im the guy standing like a tourist on the right side of the pic. And no, I dont stand up very well at times.
> *


FYI that sign was not there when that stretch of Whittier was the hot spot.My dad gets bugged everytime he looks at that sign,its a recent addition.My abuelita lived just down the street on Fetterly.The blvd was the shit back then,I was lucky enough to witness it through the windows of a deluxe cab 50 trokita :biggrin:


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

YOUR AT THE RIGHT SPOT!LIL!START IT UP ON ANY DATE WE WILL SHOW UP STRONG


----------



## sam56chev (Jul 4, 2004)

my parents cruised it "back in the day" (late 60's-70's) man,ive heard some great storys.

i cruised it some in the late 80's ,90's,in pico rivera area..there were still lowriders,but also alot of nissan mini trucks ,sentras and suzuki samurais rolling deep dish rims and 195/50's and ninjas and gsxrs too. man that shit was soo fun,but it was always getting busted up.

i cruised legg lake alot too around that time frame,i grew up and lived in el monte,so it was always the thing to do. 

man,those were some GOOD TIMES...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Feb 2 2006, 01:23 AM~4753733
> *AS 4 THE COPS U GOT 2 UNDERSTAND WHEN THERES A BUNCH OF LOLOS ROLLING DOWN THE BLVD THEY CANT PULL EVREY BODY OVER
> *


oh yes they can the homies were cruizin one time when one cop fallowed them for a wile before callin for another two cop cars and pulled the whole pack over.


one went in front of teh pack on in the middle and teh last cop anounced on his speaker for every one to pull over.

fuckin cops now adays ,u can never win. :angry:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 5 2006, 12:49 PM~4781441
> *oh yes they can the homies were cruizin one time when one cop fallowed them for a wile before callin for another two cop cars and pulled the whole pack over.
> one went in front of teh pack on in the middle and teh last cop anounced on his speaker for every one to pull over.
> 
> ...


I CAN ONLY SPEAK FOR MYSELF AND MY CLUB WERE ALWAYS TAKING A CRUISE EVERY SUNDAY NIGHT FOR YEARS NOW AND WE NEVER HAD ANY SERIOUS PROBLEMS WITH THE COPS BUT THATS IN THE MONTEBELLO EAST LA SIDE PICO IS A DIFFIRENT STORY


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Your right, I think if its kept out of Pico Rivera Sherriffs. I have been cruzin for a while on the Blvd since the late 70's. I can say that I have not had any problems in years by any police or sherriffs department in a long time for just cruzing the Blvd.  uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHITTHIER BLVD ITS STILL A BLVD FOR ALOT OF US CLUBS. AND WE HOPE THAT THE BLVD STAYS LIKE THAT WITHOUT GETTING HARASSED BY THE POPOS. LATELY WEVE BEEN HAVING OUR CLUB MEETINGS WITH NO PROBLEMS :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Part of the problem was to much gang banging that went on, on the Blvd. Now they just want Joe-Q public out there. Hope someone can get it going, but it's going to take several clubs and solo riders to ever get it going again.  
The Blvd The Aztlan of Lowriding...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

WELL WE NEED SOME SUGESTIONS AND AND SOME THING TO GO ON TO MAKE IT HAPPEN AGAIN WE COULD DO IT MAYBE AT LEAST TRY I WAS THINKING ON CINCO DE MAYO AFTER THE ELYISAN PINIC WE COULD HIT THE BLVD :wave: :wave:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Feb 6 2006, 09:25 PM~4789271
> *WELL WE NEED SOME SUGESTIONS AND AND SOME THING TO GO ON TO MAKE IT HAPPEN AGAIN WE COULD DO IT MAYBE AT LEAST TRY I WAS THINKING ON CINCO DE MAYO AFTER THE ELYISAN PINIC WE COULD HIT THE BLVD  :wave:  :wave:
> *


that weekend theirs always alot of cops out,they know us chicanos like to party.

maybe easter,if anything.


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 30 2006, 09:23 PM~4739517
> *Start off a Legg Lake even that sounds good and maybe South on Rosemead Blvd. and then right on Whittier Blvd. to like the 710 fwy or just turn around and head back to Legg Lake for a picnic?  If we could even go that far without having the cops bust it up.
> *


Sound like a plan. Set the day..............keep it hush hush and it could be done. Yeah they could pull over a few or even a pack. But they can't pull over hundreds of cars rolling down the Blvd. :biggrin: I'm thinking the month of May......any ideas? :biggrin:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

IDEA: There are so many car clubs in L.A. O.C. and the SFV and not to mention solo riders that they could have different meeting spots. Once the time is set everyone could hit Whittier Blvd. from different sides. (i.e. from the 605, 710, and Rosemead Blvd. (Legg Lake). :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WESTCOASTER_@Feb 7 2006, 12:58 AM~4790873
> *Sound like a plan. Set the day..............keep it hush hush and it could be done.  Yeah they could pull over a few or even a pack.  But they can't pull over hundreds of cars rolling down the Blvd.  :biggrin: I'm thinking the month of  May......any ideas? :biggrin:
> *


i would do it before or after the the weekend of cinco de mayo.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Tha Young G (Jan 5, 2004)

*Whittier Blvd Was In Fact "Wack"!*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil shawn_@Feb 7 2006, 01:06 AM~4790942
> *Whittier Blvd Was In Fact "Wack"!
> *


 :biggrin: 

whats the buisness playa ?


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

I miss it too


----------



## 93FLEET (Dec 27, 2004)

WELL WERE ALWAYS TAKING A LITTLE CRUISE ON SUNDAYS AND THERE R OTHER CLUBS ALSO OUT THERE SO ANY 1WHO WANTS TO DO THIS OFFICIAL FOR CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND AFTER ARE PICNIC AT ELYSAN HIT US UP TO DO THIS I KNOW LIMITED C.C. WILL ROLL WHO ELSE ????????? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FLEET_@Feb 8 2006, 01:23 AM~4800940
> *WELL WERE ALWAYS TAKING A LITTLE CRUISE ON SUNDAYS AND THERE R  OTHER CLUBS ALSO OUT THERE SO ANY 1WHO WANTS TO DO THIS OFFICIAL FOR CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND AFTER ARE PICNIC AT ELYSAN HIT US UP TO DO THIS I KNOW LIMITED C.C. WILL ROLL WHO ELSE ????????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


LETS DO IT :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

WELL IS ANYONE DOWN TO CRUISE WHITTIER BLVD AFTER ELYISAN PARK IM DOWN READY TO ROLL :wave:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Sounds Good Betty lets do this thing and make some more history on the Blvd. TECHNIQUES is always down for a good time.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

UNLESS BY SOME MIRACLE COPS EASE UP ON CRUISING, I AM RETIRED FROM THE PAST-TIME. ALREADY HAVE BEEN FOR THE PAST 2 YEARS. ITS EXPENSIVE AND A WASTE OF GAS TRYIN TO GO EVERY SUNDAY AND GETTIN TURNED AWAY SINCE MOST SPOTS ARE FAR FROM MY CITY, EXCEPT CRENSHAW. AT LEAST I GOT TO EXPERIENCE IT FOR A FEW YEARS B4 THE COPS STARTED HATING. THE YOUNG PEOPLE TODAY WILL NEVER KNOW UNFORTUNATELY. A FAREWELL TO ALL MY SPOTS:

WHITTIER
LAUREL CANYON
BRISTOL
PACIFIC BLVD
COLORADO BLVD
LONG BEACH BLVD
HOLLYWOOD BLVD

:tears:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jan 29 2006, 12:01 AM~4726774
> *I WISH WE COULD HAVE WHITTIER BACK THAT WAS THE SHIT BACK IN THE DAY
> THAT WAS THE SPOT
> *



Man that was the days the stop everyone wanted to got too.... it was the sht back then.... wish we had it back !!!!! UNFORTUNATELY the cops and the community wont allow it


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 5 2006, 04:17 PM~4783055
> *Your right, I think if its kept out of Pico Rivera Sherriffs.  I have been cruzin for a while on the Blvd since the late 70's.  I can say that I have not had any problems in years by any police or sherriffs department in a long time for just cruzing the Blvd.   uffin:  uffin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 6 2006, 08:55 AM~4787225
> *Part of the problem was to much gang banging that went on, on the Blvd. Now they just want Joe-Q public out there. Hope someone can get it going, but it's going to take several clubs and solo riders to ever get it going again.
> The Blvd The Aztlan of Lowriding...
> *


orale homie sound good


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 15 2006, 01:38 AM~5051558
> *Sounds Good Betty lets do this thing and make some more history on the Blvd.  TECHNIQUES is always down for a good time.
> *


I hear you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

OK I NEED EVERYONE TO SPREAD THE WORD WE COULD TRY AT LEAST ONE TIME TO MAKE IT GOOD THEY CANT STOP ALL OF US THERE WILL BE TO MANY CRUISERS THAT ARE DOWN WITH THIS ALL CLUBS READY TO MAKE HISTORY LETS GO SEE YOU ALL ON WHITTIER


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 29 2006, 02:22 AM~4727045
> *Lowriding on the Blvd.  I started back in 1981 and I still doing it till today.  I take my family out for a cruz in one of my rides up and down the Blvd. on Sundays.  We should make a date and time to all come out to the Blvd. and just flood Whittier Blvd. with lowriders again for oldtime sake?
> *


I AGREE I REMEMBER CRUISING WHITTIER BLVD, HOLLYWOOD BLVD AND PICO ALL A PART OF LOWRIDING HISTORY IF WE COULD ALL JUST DO IT ONCE MORE FOR THE HELL OF IT THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT!


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 3 2006, 11:31 AM~4766729
> *Lets see if somebody or some car clubs can get something organized in the near future?      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY ON SUDAYS YOU CAN FIND EITHER CLASSIFIED ON WHITTIER HAVING A MEETING OR GROUP OR EVEN OLD MEMORIES ITS A POSSIBILITY JUST GO CHECK IT OUT ONE SUNDAY AND SEE WHAT YOU GUYS CAN COME UP WITH MY HUSBANDS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY I'M SURE THEY WOULDN'T MIND THE CRUISE!!!!


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ALRIGHT IM TELLING ALL THE MAGAZINES AND WE WILL SET IT UP FOR MAY 7TH AFTER ELYISAN PARK WE ARE GONNA MAKE HISTORY THAT DAY WE NEED TO BE OUT THERE THERES NO LAW THAT SAYS WE CANT CRUISE CANT WAIT IVE BEEN LOOKING FORWARD FOR THIS FOR ALONG TIME AND WERE ALL TOGETHER JUST LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS OK LETS DO THIS


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Sunday, May 7 2006 Whittier Blvd. From Atlantic Blvd. East LA to Montebello Blvd. Montebello. Lets cruz up and down Whittier Blvd.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

```
Spread the word to all the car clubs and solo riders about this date.
```


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

Damn It!!!! the painter better get on it........ :biggrin: 








I have an appointment on Whittier Blvd. on May 7TH.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

FUCK IT I'LL SHOW UP. MAYBE SOME GOOD SHIT WILL GO DOWN BEFORE THE PARTY CRASHERS SPOIL IT!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Whittier Blvd just a little somthing. The "Block" (Frasier & Verona right off of Whittier Blvd.) This was where alot of the homies lived back in the early 80's. Back then it seemed like the Blvd. was happening every Friday and Saturday but when Sunday evening came it was always off the hook. We would be posted up at Arbys and Payless Shoes which is where Mc Donalds is today in East LA. Then we moved across the street over in front of Thritys Drugstore where Rite-Aid is today. We always started and ended up on the "Block" but would take that cruz up and down the Blvd. Today all the homies that lived on the "Block" have moved or have past away. This cruz is for all the homies that are no longer with us and for the ones that never got to cruz the Blvd. At its peak.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 16 2006, 01:55 AM~5058337
> *Whittier Blvd just a little somthing.  The "Block" (Frasier & Verona right off of Whittier Blvd.)  This was where alot of the homies lived back in the early 80's.  Back then it seemed like the Blvd. was happening every Friday and Saturday but when Sunday evening came it was always off the hook.  We would be posted up at Arbys and Payless Shoes which is where Mc Donalds is today in East LA.  Then we moved across the street over in front of Thritys Drugstore where Rite-Aid is today.  We always started and ended up on the "Block" but would take that cruz up and down the Blvd.  Today all the homies that lived on the "Block" have moved or have past away.  This cruz is for all the homies that are no longer with us and for the ones that never got to cruz the Blvd. At its peak.
> *



Homies get the word out...... do it !!!!!!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

No Caga Palos!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

t
t
t


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Old NewWave Lot corner of Whittier Blvd & Eastern. Used to be a Chevron gas station on this corner..   

[attachmentid=505105]

[attachmentid=505159]


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ISNT THAT OVER BY GARFIELD HIGH? :dunno:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

it will be probally alot better on crusin pico thats if whittier blvd in montebello isnt ready by then can u imagine the cops just waiting for cars i mean top speed from montebello - 6th st is about 10 mph


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

10 mph sounds like cruzing speed on Whittier Blvd. Cinco De Mayo weekend Sunday May 7, 2006 from East LA to Montebello tell a Homie or your car club for that.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Fuck man, wish my car ready. Im with you in spirit homies. I might just go in my bucket,fuck it.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2006, 11:11 PM~5071778
> *Fuck man, wish my car ready. Im with you in spirit homies. I might just go in my bucket,fuck it.
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Mar 15 2006, 07:09 PM~5053664
> *HEY ON SUDAYS YOU CAN FIND EITHER CLASSIFIED ON WHITTIER HAVING A MEETING OR GROUP OR EVEN OLD MEMORIES ITS A POSSIBILITY JUST GO CHECK IT OUT ONE SUNDAY AND SEE WHAT YOU GUYS CAN COME UP WITH MY HUSBANDS FROM ROLLERZ ONLY I'M SURE THEY WOULDN'T MIND THE CRUISE!!!!
> *


whats up ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Mar 15 2006, 08:04 PM~5053968
> *ALRIGHT IM TELLING ALL THE MAGAZINES AND WE WILL SET IT UP FOR MAY 7TH AFTER ELYISAN PARK WE ARE GONNA MAKE HISTORY THAT DAY WE NEED TO BE OUT THERE THERES NO LAW THAT SAYS WE CANT CRUISE CANT WAIT IVE BEEN LOOKING FORWARD FOR THIS FOR ALONG TIME AND WERE ALL TOGETHER JUST LIKE THE GOOD OLD DAYS OK LETS DO THIS
> *


whats up angelica, sounds cool.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 15 2006, 03:50 PM~5055024
> *Sunday, May 7 2006 Whittier Blvd. From Atlantic Blvd. East LA to Montebello Blvd. Montebello.  Lets cruz up and down Whittier Blvd.
> *


  uffin: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

IM READY FOR THE CRUISE ITS GONNA BE GOOD ALOT OF PEOPLE I TALK TO SAID THEIER DOWN TO GO. SO IT SHOULD BE HAPPENING THANKS TO ALL THE CRUISERS THAT ARE PARTICIPATING IN THIS.SEE YOU ALL THERE AT ELYISAN THEN THE BOULEVARD :wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 18 2006, 09:43 PM~5077353
> *whats up ?
> *


HEY YOU KNOW WELL BE THERE REPRESENTING ROLLERZ ONLY WORLDWIDE!!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I have only had the privlage of cruising this street once. lots of history.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 20 2006, 09:37 AM~5085319
> *I have only had the privlage of cruising this street once.  lots of history.
> *


Take the drive. When else but on Cinco De Mayo Weekend in East LA. 
Its a Lowriding thing


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Who remember where each of the old car clubs lots were on the Blvd?
New Wave / KLIQUE corner of Eastern & Whittier Blvd right where everyone turned around. Imperials were just on the other side of the freeway along with New Life & Orphius.. The chill spot for New Wave was the Frosty's over by Johnny's Shrimp boat..


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: Bringing back some good memories!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 21 2006, 01:12 AM~5091268
> *Take the drive.  When else but on Cinco De Mayo Weekend in East LA.
> Its a Lowriding thing
> *


I here that, I have to leave Story and King one year just to go check it out. I was real young last time I was there, and it wasn't even in a Lowrider. It ain't the same if you ain't playing in the game.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Orphius use to meet at Concorse and Whittier in the bank parking lot..
That's were a member got shot next to my bro. ....RIP...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 22 2006, 12:41 AM~5097437
> *Orphius use to meet at Concorse and Whittier in the bank parking lot..
> That's were a member got shot next to my bro. ....RIP...
> *


Lowriding has changed for the better because we respect each others _*car clubs and we get along today*_ and thats coming from a member of TECHNIQUES East LA from way back in the dayz.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Whittier Blvd. on a Sunday night. What else do you want. It sounds almost perfect. This is going to be the first time the net has been used to get as many lowriders to cruz the Blvd. Since its hay day. On this Cinco de Mayo Weekend Sunday, May 7, 2006.


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

SOMEBODY NEEDS TO PASS OUT FLYERS AT THE LAYITLOW PICNIC AND LRM SAN BERNARDINO SHOW


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Great sounds good !!!! I wish I was there for this history in the making 
  Look at all the lowriders


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Mar 20 2006, 06:28 AM~5083542
> *HEY YOU KNOW WELL BE THERE REPRESENTING ROLLERZ ONLY WORLDWIDE!!!!
> *


  

u know it


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

be sure to charge them batteries up.

i hope to see soem swingin.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

is all good the reason they shut down the blvd to many caga palos making fight hope this can go smooth to show them that lowriding has changed to a positive way ,,,,,,,,,i cruised there like 10 times back in the day,,,,,,good luck to all the rollers that day


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 26 2006, 02:24 PM~5123229
> *be sure to charge them batteries up.
> 
> i hope to see soem swingin.
> *


NO SWINGING ANG, THE POINT OF THIS IS TO CRUISE IN UNITY NOT TO MESS IT UP FOR EVERYONE IF THOSE WITH SWITCHES CAN RESPECT THE CRUISE FOR JUST AWHILE I THINK IT WILL GO OVER WELL.... YES I KNOW MY HUSBANDS THE "SWITCH MASTER"J/K BUT I THINK HE CAN REFRAIN FROM HITTIN THEM FOR JUST A WHILE. HOPE TO SEE U THERE. HEY IF ANY ROLLERZ WANT TO MEET UP AT OUR HOUSE THATS FINE BY US... WERE JUST A BLOCK OFF OF WHITTIER BLVD AND A MINUTE FROM ATLANTIC... IT'LL BE ON THAT DAY....


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 22 2006, 12:02 AM~5097216
> *:thumbsup:  Bringing back some good memories!
> *


Its all about the good memories and bring some of your homies. This is why its important for as many of the OG car clubs to come out and represent unity within the "Lowriding Community".


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 27 2006, 04:20 PM~5129889
> *Its all about the good memories and bring some of your homies.  This is why its important for as many of the OG car clubs to come out and represent unity within the "Lowriding Community".
> *


YOU SAID IT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

bump this one again


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 29 2006, 01:27 PM~5143163
> *bump this one again
> *


TTT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: 

lets keep this one on top


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

BUMP IT!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

we cruised whittier today no hassel we cruised twice on there we had a good time getting ready for may 7th on whittier blvd see you all there :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

LETS DO THE DAMN THING!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

JUST LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS............


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@Apr 2 2006, 10:26 PM~5168692
> *LETS DO THE DAMN THING!!!!!!!!
> *


We are. *On Sunday, May 7, 2006. after all the car shows and picnic have ended and then we all hit up the Blvd. I can hardly wait because I have a feeling its going to be a big turn out. With all the car clubs and all the solo riders pitching in and representing to the fullest. Look out East LA because we are coming from all over Aztlan for this lowriding cruzathon.*


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

so whats the route?

i say from garfield to the 710 freeway.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

where ever you feel comfortable to cruz the Blvd. Lets just do it.[attachmentid=532182]


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Apr 9 2006, 03:58 PM~5208334
> *so whats the route?
> 
> i say from garfield to the 710 freeway.
> *


TRY ATLANTIC OR EASTERN AND WHITTIER BLVD TO POSSIBLY GARFIELD, OR FURTHER INTO PICO RIVERA HOWEVER FAR EVERYONE CAN GO WITHOUT BEING HARRASSED.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 3 2006, 08:51 AM~5170170
> *We are.  On Sunday, May 7, 2006.  after all the car shows and picnic have ended and then we all hit up the Blvd.  I can hardly wait because I have a feeling its going to be a big turn out.  With all the car clubs and all the solo riders pitching in and representing to the fullest.  Look out East LA because we are coming from all over Aztlan for this lowriding cruzathon.
> *


:wave:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

whittier blvd from montebello to poplar in montebello is almost done there just painting lines on the street now looks really good now


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:gray\'>Start where ever you want lets just all end up on the Blvd. Sunday, May 7, 2006 after all the shows and picnics. Lets hit the Blvd gente and act like its our march that Cinco de Mayo weekend. If you have never experienced the "Blvd" then this would be the day.</span>*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 25 2006, 10:19 PM~5314556
> *<span style=\'color:gray\'>Start where ever you want lets just all end up on the Blvd.  Sunday, May 7, 2006 after all the shows and picnics.  Lets hit the Blvd gente and act like its our march that  Cinco de Mayo weekend.  If you have never experienced the "Blvd" then this would be the day.</span>
> *


YEA EXPERIENCE EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE GIRLS FLASHING THEIR TITS SINCE THERE PROB WILL BE TOO MANY COPS AROUND. AHH THE GOOD 'OL DAYS


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*This Cinco De Mayo weekend where will you be on Sunday, May 7 because I know where most of LA will be and thats on the Blvd.*


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

cant wait to be there it gonna be good hope to see all of u there :wave:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Bring it back to the<span style=\'color:red\'> Blvd.</span>*


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 3 2006, 09:40 AM~5362066
> *Bring it back to the<span style=\'color:red\'> Blvd.</span>
> *


what time is this suppose to happen? Is Elysian Park still poppin' off Sunday!!!!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Apr 3 2006, 08:51 AM~5170170
> *We are.  On Sunday, May 7, 2006.  after all the car shows and picnic have ended and then we all hit up the Blvd.  I can hardly wait because I have a feeling its going to be a big turn out.  With all the car clubs and all the solo riders pitching in and representing to the fullest.  Look out East LA because we are coming from all over Aztlan for this lowriding cruzathon.
> *


bump


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAMA_@May 3 2006, 02:16 PM~5363813
> *what time is this suppose to happen?  Is Elysian Park still poppin' off Sunday!!!!
> *


YES WE STILL HAVING OUR PICNIC ON SUNDAY


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

ill be there :wave:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

cadi took a shit im down for at least a week :tears:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Sunday, May 7, Whittier Blvd. <span style=\'color:red\'>Here we come.</span>*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

any fotos yet???


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

cruise was good i had to leave early helpin my sis move


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

pics?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

whittier was packed alot of people and san diego came down for the hop


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Its was like a parade was coming down the Blvd. becasue people were lined up just checking out the rides cruzing up and down Whittier Blvd.


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

it was cool to cruise the blvd gotta do it again uffin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Pics please.... :biggrin:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is video, it was kinda late but still some cool cars....

Whittier Blvd.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

lets do it again. like every Sunday just like back in the days.


----------



## aladdin79 (Aug 26, 2005)

I would like to thank The Montebello Police force for letting us cruise also the Car Clubs and Solo Riders. The San Fernando police for letting cruise Laurel Cyn .


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 8 2006, 08:00 PM~5393794
> *Here is video, it was kinda late but still some cool cars....
> 
> Whittier Blvd.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: KOOL VIDEO G2G ALTHANKZ!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@May 9 2006, 05:52 PM~5398926
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: KOOL VIDEO G2G ALTHANKZ!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wish I was there earlier to get the real action, thanks for the props....


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

SUAVE AL GOOD FOOTAGE CAUGHT THE ACTION KEEP IT UP


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: NEXT TIME HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## sickflicksdotnet (Jun 14, 2005)

when's the next one?


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

memorial weekend after Togethers picnic. lets warm up for summer.


----------

